# Überbackenes Zanderfilet



## Franz_16 (28. September 2006)

Überbackenes Zanderfilet

Zutaten:
Zanderfilet ohne Haut
Tomaten
Champingnons
Emmentaler gerieben (45%  i.Tr.)
Eier 


Zubereitung:
Zander filetieren und Haut abziehen. Anschließend in portionsgerechte Stücke schneiden, pfeffern, salzen, mit Zironensaft beträufeln und ca. 5 Minuten ziehen lassen. 
Nun die Filets in Mehl wenden, durch die verquirlten Eier ziehen und in Butterschmalz vorsichtig von beiden Seiten goldbraun anbraten. Tomaten in Streifen schneiden und zusammen mit den Champignons und den Filets in eine Auflaufform geben. Obendrüber noch geriebenen Käse streuen und dann ab damit in den auf 200°C vorgeheizten Backofen. Wenn der Käse zerlaufen ist und leicht zu bräunen beginnt ist die Sache fertig (dauert ca. 25 Minuten). 

Wer möchte kann gerne auch noch fein geschnittene Zwiebeln oder gekochten Schinken hinzugeben.


----------



## Heiko112 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Na toll du bist jetzt schuld wenn dieses Jahr doch mal ein Zander mitgenommen wird. Sieht super lecker aus und hört sich auch so an.:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Danke dir Franz.

Ich ahbe das Rezept schon an meine Frau weitergegeben :m , aber nun stehe ich unter Druck, einen Zander fangen zu müssen ....


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Höffe jetzt, dass unsere 60 Zander aus dem Weiher der am 07.10.06 abgefischt wird (Besatzgrösse 35-65 cm.) ordentlich zugelegt haben. Dann werden wir dein Rezept mal probieren.


----------



## HD4ever (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

sieht gut und lecker aus !!! |bla:
gibt doch (fast) nix besseres .... :m


----------



## laci (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Hi !

Gerade hab ich keine Zander (dieses Jahr nur 1!!!!)aber wird Hundert pro ausprobiert.Danke !


----------



## esox_105 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

|kopfkrat  #c , wo krieg ich jetzt nen Zander her?


----------



## Don Pedro (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

danke #6


----------



## steckerlfischer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Lecker, lecker ! Jetzt geht es den Zandern an den Kragen !


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Probiert doch auch mal *Gorgonzola* oder *Danish Blue* zum überbacken. #6


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Moin,

leckerleckerlecker Franzl #6 

So ähnlich mache ich das auch, lege noch ein wenig Lauch mit in die Form und statt Emmentaler gibt es einen Mix aus mittelaltem und ganz altem Gouda oben drauf #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## heinzrch (29. September 2006)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

#6 Franz, du bist unser kulinarischer Gott ! - :q zum Glück hab ich noch 3 Zander in der Gefriertruhe, werde das Rezept am 
Wochenende gleich mal probieren...


----------



## Fischbox (28. September 2007)

*AW: Überbackenes Zanderfilet*

Sieht super lecker aus #6 und wird heute abend mit 2 Filets von einem 63er Elbzander ausprobiert. Werde aber auch die Variante von dem "Elbgriechen" wählen...mit Kräuterbaguette#6
Mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen...


----------

